# 1967 EZ- Loader Boat Trailer??



## satx78247 (Jan 20, 2017)

Friends,

Do any of you have a factory or "vintage" photo of the 2-wheeled EZ-Loader Boat Trailer of the mid-late 1960s?
(I've found one under a 1967 boat that needs restoration to "original configuration".)

Note: EZ-Loader is still in business in Spokane, WA but evidently has NO original photos from 50 years ago.

yours, satx


----------

